# Moneda bullion espaÑa



## mk73 (22 Oct 2021)

Bueno parece que la fnmt da por fin el paso y sacará moneda oz bullion siguiendo el ejemplo de otros países.
Más vale tarde que nunca. 

Os dejo el enlace, a ver qué os parece. 










Esta es la primera moneda de inversión de España


Desde hace años son muchos los coleccionistas e inversores en moneda que se preguntan por qué en España no se emiten monedas de tipo Bullion (inversión). El caso es que si esta pregunta es tan recu…




www.numismatica-visual.es


----------



## Manteka (22 Oct 2021)

Que paco el lince xddd
Mejor que hagan una onza de torrente


----------



## John Smmith (22 Oct 2021)

Joder, podian haberle dado un valor de 20€ o 1€ pero 1,5€ ¿que coño significa?


----------



## MasMax (22 Oct 2021)

John Smmith dijo:


> Joder, podian haberle dado un valor de 20€ o 1€ pero 1,5€ ¿que coño significa?



por el culo te la hinco.


----------



## silent lurker (22 Oct 2021)

John Smmith dijo:


> Joder, podian haberle dado un valor de 20€ o 1€ pero 1,5€ ¿que coño significa?



Que la pagarás a 2000€ y te la incautaran por el facial.
Se te quedará facialpalm.


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (22 Oct 2021)

John Smmith dijo:


> Joder, podian haberle dado un valor de 20€ o 1€ pero 1,5€ ¿que coño significa?



En los comentarios del link lo explica alguien.
Aunque la elección de este facial parece ridículo, tiene su razón (leído en un documento). Para que la FNMT pueda emitir este tipo de moneda, el gobierno, a través del tesoro tiene que depositar el valor facial de las monedas en este caso 18000€, si hubiese elegido otro facial ,digamos más acorde, 100€, hubiese tenido que depositar 1,2M€, no es lo mismo….

Por eso tiene su explicación, aunque podían haber elegido 5€ por ejemplo, y serían «solo» 60000€.

Si encuentro el documento, pongo el enlace.


----------



## mk73 (22 Oct 2021)

Precio oro + 10%

Un diez por ciento, me parece muy caro.


----------



## sashimi (23 Oct 2021)

Y la tienen que hacer fea por algo en concreto? No podrían haber hecho el puto doblón?


----------



## Tichy (23 Oct 2021)

Con un 10% sobre el spot, hasta hace 3-4 años, se podían pillar en subasta piezas de 8 escudos de Carlos IV en estado regular (tampoco demasiado mal) de Cecas comunes como Popayán o Nuevo Reino.
Personalmente creo que no hay color.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (23 Oct 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Con un 10% sobre el spot, hasta hace 3-4 años, se podían pillar en subasta piezas de 8 escudos de Carlos IV en estado regular (tampoco demasiado mal) de Cecas comunes como Popayán o Nuevo Reino.
> Personalmente creo que no hay color.



Cual es el spot común en otras monedas tipo Filarmónica o krugerrand en sitios como andorrano o degussa?


----------



## hikso (23 Oct 2021)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Cual es el spot común en otras monedas tipo Filarmónica o krugerrand en sitios como andorrano o degussa?



Entre 3% y 4_y_poco% suele andar.


----------



## sebboh (23 Oct 2021)

Mitrofán 2 dijo:


> En los comentarios del link lo explica alguien.
> Aunque la elección de este facial parece ridículo, tiene su razón (leído en un documento). Para que la FNMT pueda emitir este tipo de moneda, el gobierno, a través del tesoro tiene que depositar el valor facial de las monedas en este caso 18000€, si hubiese elegido otro facial ,digamos más acorde, 100€, hubiese tenido que depositar 1,2M€, no es lo mismo….
> 
> Por eso tiene su explicación, aunque podían haber elegido 5€ por ejemplo, y serían «solo» 60000€.
> ...



no quita que quede cutre de cojones XD, que las viena de plata tienen más valor facial. Pero entiendo que tengan que guardar la pasta para ministerios importantes cof cof

Esta claro que los diseños de la fmnt es coger una foto, pasarle unos filtros y cargar el archivo en el CNC para ver como queda


----------



## Orooo (23 Oct 2021)

Lo que pienso es que hace 500 años hacian monedas mas bonitas con un cacho hierro y un martillo que estos de la fnmt con tanta parafernalia.


----------



## Covaleda (23 Oct 2021)

Ya era hora, aunque es fea de cojones.


----------



## Tagghino (23 Oct 2021)

El empeño en destrozar a España también incluye a la FNMT


----------



## Tichy (23 Oct 2021)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Cual es el spot común en otras monedas tipo Filarmónica o krugerrand en sitios como andorrano o degussa?



En esta página, que es de un forero, tienes el sobrespot en tiendas españolas:




__





Monedas de oro – La veta de oro







www.lavetadeoro.com


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (23 Oct 2021)

Veamos el lado positivo, por fin tendremos una moneda de inversión española, que ayudará a popularizar el trapicheo de compraventa de onzas, y en la que camparán a sus anchas los boludos Borbones y los diseños naif, hechos por el becario de turno de la FNMT, pero donde al menos, y para nuestro descanso, nunca veremos el careto de su majestad la Lagarta.






Dicho lo cual, el diseño de la onza española es horroroso. El lince, un animal hermoso, parece una caricatura del lobo de Caperucita. El valor facial de 1'5€ no puede ser más cutre, el tipo de letra de palo seco es pobretón y nada apropiado para una onza de oro (tipografía romana, por favor). En fin, estilísticamente un despropósito que, como dice un forero, es ampliamente rebasado por nuestras acuñaciones históricas hechas con unos medios de lo más elementales.


----------



## coleccionador (23 Oct 2021)

Todos vendiendo a spot + 4% y la FNMT spot +10% por que ella lo vale
Pais de pandereta


----------



## jkaza (23 Oct 2021)

Podía haber sido peor con un toro y un torero.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (23 Oct 2021)

Manteka dijo:


> Que paco el lince xddd
> Mejor que hagan una onza de torrente



Pero el columnario es muy bonito , por eso merece la pena.
Es como la "maple" , la compras por el oro , no por la jeta de Isabel II.
Si baja a spot + 5 por ciento , que salvo algún amante de los linces , nadie pagará el sobreprecio .


----------



## Arthur69 (23 Oct 2021)

Refresco página de la FNMT cada media hora desde ayer hasta que abran la precompra, momento en que me tiraré de cabeza. Ya tengo programado el despertador del móvil y me suena a enpuntos y a ymedias.
Llamadme enfermo.
Peor es derrobar.


----------



## Orooo (23 Oct 2021)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Veamos el lado positivo, por fin tendremos una moneda de inversión española, que ayudará a popularizar el trapicheo de compraventa de onzas, y en la que camparán a sus anchas los boludos Borbones y los diseños naif, hechos por el becario de turno de la FNMT, pero donde al menos, y para nuestro descanso, nunca veremos el careto de su majestad la Lagarta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estas dos a precio de la del lobo de caperucita


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2021)

Hablando de todo un poco, desde el desconocimiento, chicos, ¿cómo compra uno unas monedillas sin que corra excesivo riesgo de que su dirección acabe en una lista de una banda?

Gracias.


----------



## Justo Bueno (23 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Hablando de todo un poco, desde el desconocimiento, chicos, ¿cómo compra uno unas monedillas sin que corra excesivo riesgo de que su dirección acabe en una lista de una banda?
> 
> Gracias.



Hola uee3, no se puede. En cuanto uno adquiere algo de metal, ya sea oro o plata, o ambos, pasa a engrosar las listas de las bandas organizadas de medio mundo. Es un riesgo que hay que asumir, si se quiere entrar en el peligroso mundo de los metales. Hay que echarle cojones, y te recomiendo comprar también armas, para defender tus monedas. Un saludo

Pd: También puedes probar a comprar solo a particulares de confianza y en mano, por ejemplo en el hilo que hay aquí en el foro, y no decirle NUNCA NUNCA NUNCA a nadie, ni a tu madre ni a tu mujer ni a tus hermanos, que tienes ni un gramo de nada. Eso quizás sirva de algo.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (23 Oct 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Estas dos a precio de la del lobo de caperucita
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 816112
> 
> ...



Esta clraro y durillos mas baratos aun

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Hola uee3, no se puede. En cuanto uno adquiere algo de metal, ya sea oro o plata, o ambos, pasa a engrosar las listas de las bandas organizadas de medio mundo. Es un riesgo que hay que asumir, si se quiere entrar en el peligroso mundo de los metales. Hay que echarle cojones, y te recomiendo comprar también armas, para defender tus monedas. Un saludo
> 
> Pd: También puedes probar a comprar solo a particulares de confianza y en mano, por ejemplo en el hilo que hay aquí en el foro, y no decirle NUNCA NUNCA NUNCA a nadie, ni a tu madre ni a tu mujer ni a tus hermanos, que tienes ni un gramo de nada. Eso quizás sirva de algo.



Estás de coña?

Oye y no hay tiendas físicas?


----------



## midelburgo (24 Oct 2021)

A ver quién adivina en qué periodo geológico se supone que tenía pangea la pinta de la chocolatina esa.


----------



## Coruña1983 (26 Oct 2021)

Degussa se ha hecho distribuidor de la FNMT. Me dijeron que esperan recibirlas a muy finales de noviembre o primeros de diciembre. Están confeccionando una lista de interesados en la que ya me he apuntado.

Llevaba tiempo considerando comprar mi primera onza de oro y está me pareció una ocasión genial!

El diseño no me encanta, tampoco me disgusta. Las monedas que yo veía (y veo) más bonitas son el Búfalo y la Britannia. Pero el Buffalo tampoco es de las mas baratas en cuanto a premium y la Britannia tiene el busto de Isabel … además, ninguna de estas es nuestra moneda! Que suena tonto.. pero bueno, a mi me hace cierta ilusión tener el primer bullion español.

Pensé que sI la moneda tiene éxito y cala, tener la primerísima emisión, de tan solo 12.000 ejemplares, pues es un buen punto desde donde empezar a coleccionar.

Si la moneda fracasa, igualmente estará bien tener algo “único”, una rareza fruto de un intento fallido.


----------



## XXavier (26 Oct 2021)

Mitrofán 2 dijo:


> En los comentarios del link lo explica alguien.
> Aunque la elección de este facial parece ridículo, tiene su razón (leído en un documento). Para que la FNMT pueda emitir este tipo de moneda, el gobierno, a través del tesoro tiene que depositar el valor facial de las monedas en este caso 18000€, si hubiese elegido otro facial ,digamos más acorde, 100€, hubiese tenido que depositar 1,2M€, no es lo mismo….
> 
> Por eso tiene su explicación, aunque podían haber elegido 5€ por ejemplo, y serían «solo» 60000€.
> ...




Depositar... ¿dónde...?

Las monedas de euros las emite el Tesoro de cada país. A diferencia de los billetes, las monedas no las emite el BCE. La diferencia entre el valor facial y el de costo es un ingreso neto del Tesoro de cada país. Como la FNMT es 100% estatal, un 'ingreso en el Tesoro' sería como cambiar el dinero entre dos bolsillos del mismo pantalón...

Un valor facial de 1,5 euros no parece serio...


----------



## mk73 (26 Oct 2021)

Coruña1983 dijo:


> Degussa se ha hecho distribuidor de la FNMT. Me dijeron que esperan recibirlas a muy finales de noviembre o primeros de diciembre. Están confeccionando una lista de interesados en la que ya me he apuntado.
> 
> Llevaba tiempo considerando comprar mi primera onza de oro y está me pareció una ocasión genial!
> 
> ...




Si te hace ilusión, me parece genial que la compres. Total es tu dinero . No hay nada más que objetar .

Sólo ten en cuenta que viniendo de la nefasta fnmt y con un 10% de prima. Yo estoy seguro que será un fracaso más. Desde hace ya muchos años la institución que fabrica este tipo de piezas tiene una visión y política, horrible; ni que decir los churros de diseños que sacan. 
En fin cuando las cosas se hacen mal, pues mal se termina.

Saludos.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (26 Oct 2021)




----------



## hortera (26 Oct 2021)

John Smmith dijo:


> Joder, podian haberle dado un valor de 20€ o 1€ pero 1,5€ ¿que coño significa?



Lo hacen para ser originales son muy tontos no le des más vueltas


----------



## FranMen (26 Oct 2021)

Coruña1983 dijo:


> Degussa se ha hecho distribuidor de la FNMT. Me dijeron que esperan recibirlas a muy finales de noviembre o primeros de diciembre. Están confeccionando una lista de interesados en la que ya me he apuntado.
> 
> Llevaba tiempo considerando comprar mi primera onza de oro y está me pareció una ocasión genial!
> 
> ...



No es mala comparación, si sale más barata que el búfalo me plantearé comprarla.


----------



## TradingMetales (26 Oct 2021)

John Smmith dijo:


> Joder, podian haberle dado un valor de 20€ o 1€ pero 1,5€ ¿que coño significa?



Significa mismo valor que una filarmonica de plata. Saben que la plata es escasa, y bajan el valor del oro 

La moneda me deja el cuerpo raro, lo han hecho a propósito para no tener que vender muchas ni vaciar las reservas.


----------



## Coruña1983 (26 Oct 2021)

Sin ser experto, ya digo que va a ser mi primera moneda, yo no le veo fealdad. ¿Se la verá el mercado internacional? ¿es más bonita una hoja de arce, un canguro, un oso panda…instrumentos musicales, el busto de una vieja? Sí, coincido en que podría ser más bonito el lince, quizá lo cambien todos los años o cada pocos…no se sabe. El caso es que el columnario, nuestro “es bonito, a mi me gusta

Por otra parte, ¿cuanto premium tienen el resto de bullion Proof? Dicen que el “reverse proof” aún es más costoso. ¿El hecho de que se vayan a emitir 12.000 y vengan encapsuladas no hay que reflejarlo en el precio? 

¿Estamos siendo excesivamente críticos?

No se que pensar, de hecho agradecería más comentarios críticos, pero, a mi me hace mucha ilusión asistir al nacimiento del primer bullion español y me da absolutamente igual pagar un 10% sobre el spot. Voy a comprar 1 onza, no 1kilo. Si la vendo en 20 años a spot y pierdo un 10%… habré perdido 160 € en una inversión a 20 años de plazo…


----------



## TercioVascongado (26 Oct 2021)

El diseño no puede ser más Paco. Fiel reflejo de la burocracia funciovagil que nos parasita.


----------



## Coruña1983 (26 Oct 2021)

La pavada de que le pongan euro y medio jajajaja, yo lo veo como una superanomalía. Una característica insólita que dentro de 20 años se apreciará como una rareza. El primer lince, la moneda de la que solo se hicieron 12.000 ejemplares proof, vendiéndose a 1,700 euros con un valor de 1,5 €.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (26 Oct 2021)

A mí no me parece mal diseño , el columnario de hecho me encanta.
Como cosa negativa diría que lleva una prima excesivamente alta y un facial raro , sé que por burocracia , pero hubiese quedado mejor con 50 euros al menos.
La tirada es súper corta , si llega a gustar esta moneda , se revalorizará bastante , si fracasa , tienes en casa oro a menos 10 por ciento.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (26 Oct 2021)

La FNMT lleva tantas meteduras de pata , tantos diseños desafortunados , que éste que simplemente nos parece correcto , es motivo de alegría.
Es como el niño que suspende 7 , el día que aprueba matemáticas supone un respiro.


----------



## hortera (26 Oct 2021)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ya era hora, aunque es fea de cojones.



Fea no es, el bicho está bien, lo que no se es si es un motivo apropiado o no y meter una cosa del siglo 16 en una cara y otra de naturaleza en la otra no tiene ningún sentido


----------



## Orooo (26 Oct 2021)

Prefiero esta




"150 AÑOS DEL ESCUDO - MONEDA 8 ESCUDOS | Monedas | Productos | La Tienda de la FNMT-RCM" 150 AÑOS DEL ESCUDO - MONEDA 8 ESCUDOS | Monedas | Productos | La Tienda de la FNMT-RCM


----------



## sashimi (26 Oct 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Prefiero esta
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 818727
> 
> ...



Y esta de facial 400?

Y del gato con botas solo sacan la de 1 Oz?


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Oct 2021)

mk73 dijo:


> Precio oro + 10%
> 
> Un diez por ciento, me parece muy caro.



Se les va la olla



Y habrá que ver el precio de reventa


----------



## FranMen (26 Oct 2021)

Coruña1983 dijo:


> Sin ser experto, ya digo que va a ser mi primera moneda, yo no le veo fealdad. ¿Se la verá el mercado internacional? ¿es más bonita una hoja de arce, un canguro, un oso panda…instrumentos musicales, el busto de una vieja? Sí, coincido en que podría ser más bonito el lince, quizá lo cambien todos los años o cada pocos…no se sabe. El caso es que el columnario, nuestro “es bonito, a mi me gusta
> 
> Por otra parte, ¿cuanto premium tienen el resto de bullion Proof? Dicen que el “reverse proof” aún es más costoso. ¿El hecho de que se vayan a emitir 12.000 y vengan encapsuladas no hay que reflejarlo en el precio?
> 
> ...



Tiene razón, hay que reflejar los 20 cts de la cápsula


----------



## Cipotecon (26 Oct 2021)

Coruña1983 dijo:


> Sin ser experto, ya digo que va a ser mi primera moneda, yo no le veo fealdad. ¿Se la verá el mercado internacional? ¿es más bonita una hoja de arce, un canguro, un oso panda…instrumentos musicales, el busto de una vieja? Sí, coincido en que podría ser más bonito el lince, quizá lo cambien todos los años o cada pocos…no se sabe. El caso es que el columnario, nuestro “es bonito, a mi me gusta
> 
> Por otra parte, ¿cuanto premium tienen el resto de bullion Proof? Dicen que el “reverse proof” aún es más costoso. ¿El hecho de que se vayan a emitir 12.000 y vengan encapsuladas no hay que reflejarlo en el precio?
> 
> ...



Bueno estoy de acuerdo en que puede que estemos siendo muy críticos pero tú estás siendo muy simplista con tu análisis financiero; dices que si la vendes en 20 años a spot solo pierdes 160€ (Eso será si el spot está a lo mismo que está hoy) y también hay que tener en cuenta el poder de compra del dinero, con una onza hoy compras 1600 hamburguesas del McDonalds, veremos en 20 años cuántas compras con una onza.


----------



## Wamba (26 Oct 2021)

Mitrofán 2 dijo:


> En los comentarios del link lo explica alguien.
> Aunque la elección de este facial parece ridículo, tiene su razón (leído en un documento). Para que la FNMT pueda emitir este tipo de moneda, el gobierno, a través del tesoro tiene que depositar el valor facial de las monedas en este caso 18000€, si hubiese elegido otro facial ,digamos más acorde, 100€, hubiese tenido que depositar 1,2M€, no es lo mismo….
> 
> Por eso tiene su explicación, aunque podían haber elegido 5€ por ejemplo, y serían «solo» 60000€.
> ...



Esto demuestra la estafa que es el sistema fiat actual desde 1971.


----------



## Coruña1983 (26 Oct 2021)

Si el spot baja, baja para todas las monedas, las que tienen un premium del 10% y las del 5%. Si en 30 años la onza de oro vale cero euros, habré perdido 1.600 € (spot) + 160 € (premium del 10%) en total perdí 1.760 € si compro el lince español y perderé 1.664 si compro una moneda con un premium del 4%.

wow! Comprar una moneda que me gusta menos, tipo la filarmónica, me ahorra 100€ de pérdidas en 30 años…wow!

A ver, si fuera a comprar kilos de oro, pues oye, igual me voy a lingotes. Si quisiera especular, me iba a oro papel, pero ya que voy a iniciar una coleccioncita de onzas, y no espero comprar más de 1 al año hasta el día de mi jubilación dentro de 30 años… pues paso bastante de que si el premium es 5 o es 10, sobre todo, considerando la tirada, que es una proof, que es la primera emisión, que igual se plantean ir cambiando diseños…etc, lo ya mencionado. Me apetece jugármela con esta nueva moneda patria. Veo más potenciales beneficios que pérdidas (respecto de comprar otra moneda, repito, no respecto de los precios del oro). Esto, al menos hoy, con el contexto de hoy. Si mañana la tirada es de 1 millón de unidades, ya no es proof, etc, pues igual les dan por el culo a los linces y su 10% de premium. No se. Con lo que tenemos hoy, yo acepto.

¿El escenario que me planteo? Que si compro ahora a spot +10, pueda vender en cualquier momento a spot + 10, si el lince español se consolida y acaba gustando. Si no se da esto, pues mira, mala suerte, igual tengo que vender a spot + 0 o a spot -10% si la moneda resulta tener cero aceptación y solo valen para fundir.

Pretendo una himbersión en forma de coleccionable, algo que me guste mirar pero sin irme a los premiums que asumen los numismáticos.


----------



## FranMen (27 Oct 2021)

Totalmente de acuerdo, con ese mismo razonamiento, si encuentro el búfalo, que a mí me gusta mucho más, por el mismo precio (o menos) lo prefiero al lince


----------



## mk73 (27 Oct 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Prefiero esta
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 818727
> 
> ...




Yo estuve pensando seriamente en comprarla porque el diseño está bastante bien. Es bonita.
Pero no. Me iría al final a comprar una auténtica onza de época.


----------



## Furillo (27 Oct 2021)

Podéis reservarla en Degussa Madrid. Yo ya he reservado la mía:

Degussa distribuirá el primer bullion de oro español de la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda | Spain Website


----------



## Barruno (27 Oct 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Podéis reservarla en Degussa Madrid. Yo ya he reservado la mía:
> 
> Degussa distribuirá el primer bullion de oro español de la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda | Spain Website



Bufff
Espera a ver por cuanto sale.... que esta promete
Si 27gr los venden por 1650 pavos.. una onza de 31gr ya verás tú.
1.900 pavos me salen a mi.

Qie se queden el minino pa ellos la verdad


----------



## mk73 (27 Oct 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> Bufff
> Espera a ver por cuanto sale.... que esta promete
> Si 27gr los venden por 1650 pavos.. una onza de 31gr ya verás tú.
> 1.900 pavos me salen a mi.
> ...




Que va, que va. Estás equivocado.
Por unos 2000 pavos, mínimo =)


----------



## landlady (28 Oct 2021)

¡El pacoin definitivo!


----------



## pentax821 (7 Nov 2021)

Subo el hilo a ver si alguien sabe algo más porque parece que el tema está parado.


----------



## Furillo (8 Nov 2021)

pentax821 dijo:


> Subo el hilo a ver si alguien sabe algo más porque parece que el tema está parado.



De parado nada, compañero. Esto marcha viento en popa a toda vela, de hecho algunas tiendas ya han dicho que van a pedir una cantidad de € para formalizar la reserva, ante la gran demanda que están teniendo. 
También se había comentado que la distribución iba a ser sólo en el mercado español y no es cierto, habrá distribución internacional. Venga, a deleitarse con el minino:


----------



## Over_the_Rainbow (8 Nov 2021)

Yo ya pagué la novatada con la FNMT, pero si alguien quiere ver algún video más, que seguro que muchos ya conocen, con el tema de la reverse-proof




Nota: cuando la veamos cotizada en webs extranjeras, hablamos. Yo no espero verla, pero el tiempo lo dirá. Lo de 1,5€ es una cutrería, la verdad.


----------



## Coruña1983 (8 Nov 2021)

Ese vídeo… si es totalmente hiper-Paco! Jajajaja. Me encanta Bego, con su silla con el nombre para que que no se la roben! Jajaja.

A ver si consigo descargar el vídeo, me parece bonito ver el proceso. Leí en algún comentario de YouTube que parece que las tratan muy bien, como que van de la máquina a la cápsula sin entrar en contacto unas con otras en tubos y tal. Supongo que será menos probable que vengan con defectos.

En cuanto al segundo vídeo; desconozco cuando se hizo pero suscribo lo dicho. Se parece mucho al análisis que yo hice cuando me decidí a comprarla.

Tengo hyperansiedad! Tengo fiebre del lince de horo español. MININO COIN PLVS VLTRA JODEEEER


----------



## Coruña1983 (8 Nov 2021)

Acabo de fijarme. Es Plus Vltra…
¿Porque la primera es una U? Voy a investigar


----------



## Coruña1983 (8 Nov 2021)

Coruña1983 dijo:


> Acabo de fijarme. Es Plus Vltra…
> ¿Porque la primera es una U? Voy a investigar



Me autorrespondo:

En nuestro escudo actual, es PLVS VLTRA, con las dos “v”. Por eso me equivoqué.

En las imágenes que veo de monedas reales antiguas, se redacta PLUS con “u”.El motivo no lo sé pero ya tengo para entretenerme investigando. 

Desconocía que el bueno de Hércules (aquí en Coruña le apreciamos) puso el fin del mundo en Gibraltar pero luego los romanos (esto si lo sabía), lo situaron en Finisterre y que por tanto el “Non Plus Ultra” romano también se refería a Finisterre.

Hablan de esto en la web de Degussa y ya me han dado hilo para tejer un relato sobre la moneda jaajja.

Aún no la tengo y ya la estoy gozando.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Nov 2021)

silent lurker dijo:


> Que la pagarás a 2000€ y te la incautaran por el facial.
> Se te quedará facialpalm.



A 35 dolares la onza, como hicieron los norteamericanos cuando cambiaron el oro a las naciones del mundo, por papelitos verdes.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (8 Nov 2021)

Al lince le podrían haber puesto la cara de Alonso de cera, total...vaya diseños los de la FNMT


----------



## Seronoser (8 Nov 2021)

Le auguro gran futuro a la moneda, tras ser diseñado por La BEGO


----------



## Orooo (8 Nov 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Le auguro gran futuro a la moneda, tras ser diseñado por La BEGO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 830939



Ni con tus rublos


----------



## cacho_perro (8 Nov 2021)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Al lince le podrían haber puesto la cara de Alonso de cera, total...vaya diseños los de la FNMT



TE RIEH?


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (8 Nov 2021)

*Y el número de la bestia, 6,666 grabado en la moneda,*


----------

